# Emersed Bolbitis



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I absolutley love bolbitis. I have looked at several LFS for some at many years but I could never find any. I finally found some about six months ago. I paid about $5 total for three "plugs" grown by a local hobbyist. I put the largest two specimens in my display aquarium. These grew very slowly up until when my Hygro overgrew the top, shading the ferns and then they started growing like crazy! The third stem was the smallest. It had about three small fronds on it. I superglued it to a small stone and buried the stone in a 3 inch clay pot leaving the rhizomes above the soil. I put the pot in a 2.5 gallon rimless tank, added a small powerfilter, covered it in saranwrap and put it in a shaded window sill and forgot about it basically. Yesterday I took it out of the small tank where it had been steadily growing into a monster. Now it measures about six inches in diameter and is about eight inches tall and has over 30 individual fronds! I put it in the waterfall portion of my frog viv where I hope it overcomes the entire tank.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome! Got any pics of it? (I guess I'll check you vivarium. )

I got a small emmersed set-up going as well, just letting it do it's thing with out me messing with it. That seems to be the way to go with emmersed.

-Dave


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

leaving the setup alone definitely helps. I only occasionally top off the water when I cannot stand the running water sound anymore. Oh, and I wage war agains the java moss that I cannot seem to eradicate from the setup. It can take over a 2.5 in about a week if I let it...


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I like the crypt in your icon. I have some crypts like it that are taking over the front of my tank. I need to thin them out... It looks like cool grass though.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i saw emersed bolbitis in munich 4 years ago it looked like this:


----------



## don_naked (Aug 28, 2007)

very cool


----------



## severumkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Guys extremely sorry to dig up the old post. I am planning to keep a emersed bolbitis. What exactly should I do. Kindly be elaborate in your advice. I am presently growing Cuba, Gloss, Parvula emersed but the cost of the particular plant is why I want to be doubly sure before I start anything.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

The best thing to keep in mind is that Bolbitis grows very slowly and will dry out withing hours if it isn't kept wet. I set my plant within the waterfall in my vivarium. Even then, the leaves on the outside dried up and died. Mist it regularly and give it a lot of time.


----------

